# Amare Stoudamare



## lewitheking (Nov 15, 2005)

will he return in the regular season?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

To early to know for sure yet. If he has no problems rehabbing then for sure but no one can know 100% either way yet.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

It's a possibility, but there is also the possibility that he will sit out for the remainder of the season/post-season, in order to make sure he's fully healthy and doesn't ruin his career by re-injuring it, playing on it so soon after rehab. He'll be back as soon as he can safely do so though, so don't worry about him being lazy.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

A whole year...argh. That is pure torture if it happens, which is likely.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

If he does sit out the whole year, then forget any playoff/championship hopes for this year. Personally, if we have a bad/slim chance of making the playoffs record a couple weeks after the All-Star Break, then we should just let the reserves play most of the minutes for the rest of the year, and let the starters, like Marion and Nash, especially Nash, chill out until the next year's training camp.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

If amare comes back late in the season though, and is fresh going into the playoffs they'll be a tough matchup for whoever they have to face and could go far


----------

